# 2015 Hyundai Sonata



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

A month ago I bought a 2015 Hyundai Sonata. I love this car! This is my second Hyundai and I'll surely have a third in the future.

My goals for this build in order of priority :
1. stock appearing interior with no kick panel mods, a-pillar mods or door panel pods
2. excellent soundstage ie. height, width and depth
3. minimum of 145db @ 30hz 

Ill be adding some bass in the near future, two SI Mag V3. I'll use these for a while until the SI BM MKV are released. I am thinking about using three MKV.

The day I bought the car I replaced the dash speakers with Faital Pro 3FE22. Due to the high sensitivity and excellent bandwidth the soundstage was drastically improved. The dash mounted driver's path length difference between L/R isn't much in this car. A center image was easily produced with a slight balance adjustment. The front door mounted mids are about mid height on the door. Not a bad place to mount them IMO. Height and width are really really good with only a dash speaker swap. Granted if any other drivers were used the same results may not have been acquired. 









Window tint was put on immediately









I'll be using a ZED RA. This is my second one. I can adjust it to have no affect on the signal or to be nuts. This unit is a 1/2 din size. The first version RA was much smaller. There are not too many options for mounting locations and keep it hidden. I have it in the center console. Right now it isn't connected to anything other than a line converted from the factory head unit. This will give me some boomboom until I get my Kenwood h/u installed. 









I ran Sky High Car Audio 1/0 to the trunk. After literately days of looking for a suitable location to drill a hole through the firewall I found none! I ended up routing it through the stock grommet on the driver's side. I am not too pleased to have done that.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll eventually be replacing the Faital Pro's with Morel Hybrid Integra 502C. I have these ready to go in the car but here is a stock photo.

These will not be a drop-in replacement in the dash. Ill have to remove the windshield and do some modify to get the mounted properly.

I just ordered a Kenwood DDX9902S, mounting kit and all needed wiring to the stock interfaces. Another stock photo.









Signal will be feeding an Alpine PXA-H800 with controller. THis is also ordered and here's another stock photo.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

For amps, I'll be using some of my stash


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Just picked up a 2016 Elantra! And we love it too!!

Nice gear and nice car for it to go in! We're still waiting on the tint appointment 

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## sirlemón (Oct 23, 2013)

How did you come up with the 145db at 30hz figure? I've never taken measurements so I'm not sure what this equates to. I'm usually satisfied with a little back vibrations and hair tingling when I want to bump my system. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Nice car! I have a 2011 Sonata, and picked up a 2013 Genesis some months back.

The Sonata has Dayton RS100's in the stock dash locations (formerly rs100p-8s until one blew, now non-paper rs100-4's). Mids are Morel Tempo 6's in the factory door locations.

Subs are 2 JBL Power Series P1222's is an IB config.

Stock deck run to a JBL GTX47 which handles signal conversion and xo duties.

Amps are old school made in Japan Sony xm-3060 6 channel 30x6 (SEVERELY underrated!) running 2 channels to the daytons, last 4 channels bridged to the morel mids.

Subs run by an old school Rockford chrome 250.1 monoblock.

Sounds nice, noise free, and surprisingly the stock deck works pretty well here. Will only have the car a few more months so pointless to replace deck and buy all of the interfacing cabling for the BT, etc....

Upgrading hopefully to a 2500HD quad cab in the wintertime. We'll see.

Genesis is factory, and I'm looking into replacing the stock 8 inch sub with an aftermarket, and adding an amp. That's all for now. Wife's car, she doesn't need much.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be watching your thread for sure. Too bad you sold your ZPAs, but I spy a Linear Power amp there, will that be gettin used?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

HertzGuy said:


> Just picked up a 2016 Elantra! And we love it too!!
> 
> Nice gear and nice car for it to go in! We're still waiting on the tint appointment
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!!


Cant go wrong with Hyundai! My first Hyundai was an '08 Elantra, 180,XXX on the clock with no mechanical issues at all.

Slight change in gear. I have a Samsung S6. Android Auto only works will directly connected to the H/U. The signal is either MHL or HDMI. Of course the S6 has neither  The DDX9902S uses either Apple Car Play or Android Auto for GPS. So this means no GPS for me unless I buy a new phone, I just bought this S6. So now I will be using the Pioneer AVIC-8100NEX which has Apply Car Play and Android Auto AND a separate GPS. Has 4V outputs too.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

sirlemón said:


> How did you come up with the 145db at 30hz figure? I've never taken measurements so I'm not sure what this equates to. I'm usually satisfied with a little back vibrations and hair tingling when I want to bump my system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


In a previous vehicle I scored 142.3 db at 30hz. I enjoyed that level of bass.

Sub enclosure is built for two 12" SI Mag V3. PR design with two 15" TC Sounds PR.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

USS Enterprise said:


> Nice car! I have a 2011 Sonata, and picked up a 2013 Genesis some months back.
> 
> The Sonata has Dayton RS100's in the stock dash locations (formerly rs100p-8s until one blew, now non-paper rs100-4's). Mids are Morel Tempo 6's in the factory door locations.
> 
> ...


Nice rides! I to agree that the stock deck isn't so bad. I could have retained it but a bigger screen is too much for me to resist! What are you replacing the Sonata with?

BTW I am very very jealous of your Genesis! Did you get the V8? That was the last year for it IIRC.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

vwdave said:


> I'll be watching your thread for sure. Too bad you sold your ZPAs, but I spy a Linear Power amp there, will that be gettin used?


I might use the Linear Power for subs. My ZR1000 and a few other amps are with ShawnK. The ZR1000 was damaged in shipping  That was what I planned on using which I still may.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

In my sonata I found that an IB configuration worked as well (or better) than a sub in a box. I'd do a pair of high output 15's like the FI IB3 and save the rest of the trunk space.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shawn was saying he built some custom subs for someone else on here...was it you?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mfenske said:


> In my sonata I found that an IB configuration worked as well (or better) than a sub in a box. I'd do a pair of high output 15's like the FI IB3 and save the rest of the trunk space.


Funny you mentioned the 15IB3's. I had a pair of those in my Elantra. They did sound great and were loud but no where near a single 15" ported on the same power. Although the 15IB3 might do better in the Sonata with it's bigger trunk.

I would definitely use an IB setup again. In this car there is no rear seat pass through and the back of the seats is hard plastic. In my Elantra I drove around with the back seat down and didn't care for it. I don't want to have to do that with the Sonata. I ended up modifying the rear seat in the Elantra. I'm not ready to do that with this car or think I ever will.

Under the rear deck are torsion bars that open the trunk. I do not want to remove them. Again I did that in the Elantra and I had to brace the trunk open, not doing that again. Before I bought this car a searched for new vehicles that use shocks to open the trunk instead of torsion bars, there aren't any that I am aware of. VW Passat and the Ford Fusion use too. 

For the near future I am going to use my PR enclosure that I built. Eventually I want a smaller enclosure but I dont want to sacrifice sub bass extension or efficiency. I know three MKV's will give me the extension.

How many of you guys shop for vehicles based on future audio installation? lol I was extremely pleased to see the dash mounted mids in the Sonata. Also pleanty of room under the dash for HLCD's 

FI IB315's from the Elantra


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Shawn was saying he built some custom subs for someone else on here...was it you?


Nope not me. We did trade sub motors and soft parts for repair work years ago...


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Would those parts have been neos?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Would those parts have been neos?


Yeah man. Lightning Audio neo motors. A bunch of soft parts including powder coated TC Sounds baskets. It was a project I started and failed.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well then, wanna see them assembled?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/137324-bmw-x5-5.html#post2637545


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Well then, wanna see them assembled?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/137324-bmw-x5-5.html#post2637545


Yeah I know those sub parts!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Werd! 
How'd they do?
I am anxious to hear them too.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Werd!
> How'd they do?
> I am anxious to hear them too.


Never finished them. I had coil rub and porosity in the glue :mean:

I should have taken Shawn's advice a built experimental subs first to learn how to assemble subwoofers.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Never finished them. I had coil rub and porosity in the glue :mean:
> 
> I should have taken Shawn's advice a built experimental subs first to learn how to assemble subwoofers.


Some *****
I won't even listen to him and his advise anymore, I'm sooo sick of "I told you dude"


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh man zr 1000 there's some fun old school muscle. Miss the all heat sink designs.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Oh man zr 1000 there's some fun old school muscle. Miss the all heat sink designs.


The toroid under the heatsink is the real gem!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Some *****
> I won't even listen to him and his advise anymore, I'm sooo sick of "I told you dude"


Lol.

BTW your MS275 used to be mine  That was traded to Shawn as well.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Got my subs today. They are gorgeous! 



















With my PR design I simulated a few different mass amounts and I think 400g added to each PR should work well. With an assumed cabin gain of +12db per octave starting at 50 hz the fr graph should smooth out nicely.

Here are my designs compared. A 3.5^3ft vented enclosure tuned to 32hz and my PR box with an f3 of 28.18hz.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

That'll get it done


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm very interested in your build, I just purchased a 2015 Sonata sport T - Looking to do a build in the next month or so, please post some detail picture how you integrate into the car and your system build.

why are you swapping out the stock head unit? 
Are you putting tweeters in and are you replacing the back speakers?


I'm just starting the planning phase of the car and starting to take measurements and create layout drawings. Taking a more simple approach on this system, the last install i did in my Audi was more experimental and built for shows... this install will be for sound with more attention to detail.

keep posting progress..


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Good stuff Eric! Eager to see more!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> I'm very interested in your build, I just purchased a 2015 Sonata sport T - Looking to do a build in the next month or so, please post some detail picture how you integrate into the car and your system build.
> 
> why are you swapping out the stock head unit?
> Are you putting tweeters in and are you replacing the back speakers?
> ...


Main reasons for swapping out the h/u are:
-clean 4v signal
-NAV
-big screen

Tweeters are part of the Morel coaxials I plan on using. I will not be using rear speakers unless I decide to experiment with summed channels.

One of my goals is to retain stock panels. I too have had vehicle that I hacked up for an audio install. I'm trying to keep the resin and bondo out of the cabin on this car. Trunk is a different story.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Good stuff Eric! Eager to see more!


Wish I had more free time to get'r done!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Impressive looking subs. Those kind of remind me of the basket on my Crystal cmp 2x. I'm excited to see what you do.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

vwdave said:


> Impressive looking subs. Those kind of remind me of the basket on my Crystal cmp 2x. I'm excited to see what you do.


The subs certainly are impressive looking. It is almost a shame to hide the motors and baskets in an enclosure.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I did get the subwoofer enclosure and Linear Power 4.1HVS amplifier installed today. First impressions are that these subs sound fantastic and have a lot of output on an 800wrms amplifier!

First thing I needed to do was to locate a suitable location for an amplifier ground. This will be the location for all of my amplifiers so I wanted to spend the time to make sure it was electrically sufficient. 

After some time poking around the trunk area and found a factory mounting hole that was already threaded behind the driver's side rear seat. NICE! I sanded down the paint around the threaded hole.










I bought a hydraulic crimper from Harbor Freight years ago. In previous builds I would solder and crimp copper lugs onto wire. This is over kill and really not needed. Crimping with a hydraulic crimper is all that is needed. Before I crimp the lug onto the wire I take a wire brush and clean the inside of the lug. After crimping a take a metal pad and clean up the outside of the lug. 



















I use dialectic grease on all copper connections to aluminum. This helps to reduce oxidation on bare copper as well regardless of where the contact point is.



















I used a DVM to test my ground location. 

Grounded leads 000.0









I ran a jumper cable from the battery ground to the rear of the car to test the ground since my DVM leads weren't long enough to reach the battery. The jumper cable have a little bit of resistance.









Measured from the battery cable connected to the battery and my ground location I measured 4.4 ohms 









I have yet to do the "Big 3". Why that in mind I removed the jumper cable from the battery and moved it to one of the strut bolts under the hood. And tested resistance, 1.7 ohms.


















What this tells me is that I do not have a good ground to battery at the battery. Factory ground pic.









I removed the small gauge factory battery ground and saw that the contact point was painted metal.









I sanded the battery ground contact point and added another ground strap with 1/0 ofc.









I retested the resistance at my amplifier ground point with the jumper cable connected to the negative battery terminal. 1.4ohms, much better! I think that after I replace the factory ground strap in the engine bay with 1/0 ofc the resistance will be lower.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

"Amp rack" lol


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that this sub enclosure is only temporary. The subs are wired to the 4.1HVS @ 8ohms. This gives me some boom-boom while I do other installation. BTW I can bounce the windshield with this setup


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Over the pass few weeks I have been fighting to get my h/u installed correctly. I am on my second interface kit. Most important is to retain the factory steering wheel control and the backup camera. I originally bought an Axxess interface kit which did neither of those but advertised to do so. The Axxess kit was complete junk. There were numerous issues such as the h/u turning on/off when I opened or closed the doors or when I locked the doors. My second interface kit is from PAC. It does everything advertised but the steering wheel controls do not function properly. I have been back and forth with the tech department and engineering team for two weeks with no resolution. I am going to continue to stay in contact with them until this is resolved. I am hoping to have my steering wheel controls to function as they should with this PAC kit. 

I had to purchase a Metra dash kit to install the double din h/u. The finish is not factory looking but I am 90% pleased with how it looks. If I can find carbon fiber vinyl to match the stock carbon fiber I will cover it in that. 

Stock bezel on top Metra on bottom.










The Pioneer 8100 is a very nice unit. I am anxious to hear how well it sounds with the addition of amplifiers and dsp. 










During the head unit install I ran my rca cables for the front left and front right signal. I used Blue Jeans LC-1 coaxial cable and Monster Cable rca ends. The LC-1 cable is very nice for car audio use. It is not too big in diameter and is flexible. I also routed the speaker wires.




























I am using Belden 12 AWG speaker cable for my midbass and coaxial speakers. Beldon 5000UP for the midbass and Belden 5002UP for the coaxials.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice job...I always love to look at other Hyundai installs


----------



## Dynamic SQ (Jul 25, 2015)

edouble101 said:


> I did get the subwoofer enclosure and Linear Power 4.1HVS amplifier installed today. First impressions are that these subs sound fantastic and have a lot of output on an 800wrms amplifier!


You have more power there than that. The 4.1 is a 1,200 watt amplifier. The 8002SW is 800 watts.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> Nice job...I always love to look at other Hyundai installs


Great cars!



Dynamic SQ said:


> You have more power there than that. The 4.1 is a 1,200 watt amplifier. The 8002SW is 800 watts.


One of these days I'll throw my non inductive resistors on it and test it


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

looks good so far... what things do you not like about the Metra dash kit? texture, color, fitment? have you looked into the fitment using the Limited NAV dash kit from Hyundai? If that would fit... just a thought.

Im starting my plans for my car this week, so your build log is definitely helping me.

in the dash, do you think i can fit Voce 3" mids? or do you know if their is room in the doors to fit 6.5" and a 3.5" - any pics behind the doors?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> looks good so far... what things do you not like about the Metra dash kit? texture, color, fitment? have you looked into the fitment using the Limited NAV dash kit from Hyundai? If that would fit... just a thought.
> 
> Im starting my plans for my car this week, so your build log is definitely helping me.
> 
> in the dash, do you think i can fit Voce 3" mids? or do you know if their is room in the doors to fit 6.5" and a 3.5" - any pics behind the doors?


My only complaint about the Metra bezel is that it is flat black and the stock bezel is gloss black. I have not looked into the stock Hyundai NAV bezel, good thought though!

The Voce 3" will fit. I am sure you'll have some trimming to do like I did though. I have no idea about the doors, I have not taken them apart yet. If you mount your midrange in the doors you'll kill the soundstage. Mids/tweeters in the dash corners work really really well in this car.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Today I cut out the stock dash locations to accommodate 5 1/4" Morel 502 speakers. My original plan was to remove the windshield. After speaking to a local glass tech he informed me that there is a possibility that the glass will break in the removal process. Evidently glass on newer cars is becoming thinner and thinner as technology advances. On an older car the chance of cracking the glass during removal isn't as high. Also the replacement cost of the windshield is over $1k and it would have to be ordered. My car would be not be driveable for a week, I would have to use a rental. In the end the risk is too high for a damaged windshield, replacement costs is high and I would need a rental, unfortunately the windshield is not coming out for this install. Plan B - use whatever tool necessary to get the 502's to fit into the dash.

I used a dremel and a carpenters knife. It looks nasty but I didn't have any other options. It is so easy to make a slight slip with the dremel and hit the top of the dash or a-pillar.










I am using insulated quick disconnects to secure the speaker wires to the speakers.










I am temporarily using cardboard to isolate the front wave of the speakers from the rear wave. I will make a more secure mount in the future.



















The speakers fit as I expected after hours of test fitting and persistence. No way the factory grills will fit on and I didn't plan to reuse them.



















I am using a Dash Mat and I think it looks pretty good in the car. The Dash Mat serves as the "grill" for the coaxial speakers. I need to purchase thin Velcro strips to hold the Dash Mat down in certain areas.











I also got these in the mail today. Superb looking drivers!


----------



## Dynamic SQ (Jul 25, 2015)

So dashmats are acoustically transparent?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dynamic SQ said:


> So dashmats are acoustically transparent?


That is their first answer in the FAQ section of their website 

Ltd. Edition by DashMat | FAQ

Also "In-dash speakers are NOT cut out of dash covers because the fabrics do not distort sounds. DashMat-like fabrics are often used as speaker covers by stereo component manufacturers." Found here http://www.dashmat.com/products/ind...id=dashmat&SYSTEM=cartlink&SESSIONID=&ACTION=


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I should have titled my build log "2015 Hyundai Sonata - inspired by ShawnK". Shawn and I have many log phone calls discussing this build. He has advised many steps along the way that I wouldn't have thought of. Case in point, my system ground location.

When I choose my ground location, searching for low resistance, I didnt measure resistance with high amperage load. The location I originally chose was probably not suitable. I was relying on tiny spot welds.

When I was rotating my tires this weekend I noticed anther unused factory threaded hole on the driver's side rail. Perfect!










Tesa Tape then electrical tape



















Painted sanded off










Stainless bolt with dielectric grease and painetd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

Subscribed! Nice work so far! 

Curious how you like the pioneer. I am trying to decide between that or the Kenwood you originally had picked out. 

I use an iPhone so the Kenwood or Pioneer will. I plan to use the iDatalink Maestro in my VW and from what I have heard, the Kenwwod seems to work better with the Maestro than the Pioneer. 

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Subscribed! Nice work so far!
> 
> Curious how you like the pioneer. I am trying to decide between that or the Kenwood you originally had picked out.
> 
> ...


This is my first double din. I have no problems setting the screen, ever. Tons of connectivity options and sound adjustment. The NAV software is excellent. I'd like to give you something negative about it but I have nothing!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Stereo Integrity 6.5" are mounted. I cut mounting baffles out of 3/4" cutting board. I used a sealant between the mounting baffles and used foam gasket between the mounting baffles and midbass drivers.

Stock


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been working on a new sub enclosure. It will hold a single 15" PR and a single Mag V3 12". My goal for this enclosure other than to make bass is to take up as little trunk room as possible for this subwoofer. This design will accomplish that.

The open sides will be fiberglassed to fit into the contour of the trunk. The angled back with fit snugly against the back of the rear seats.


Tons of more work until this is done.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Subbed 
Looking good


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

abusiveDAD said:


> Subbed
> Looking good


Thanks!

As I am finishing up my new subwoofer enclosure I decided to test out the new front stage. Right now I am using a minidsp dividing signal into four channels. 

- output 1 - left midbass 
- output 2 - left coaxial
- output 3 - right midbass
- output 4 - right coaxial

I am using one of my Eclipse four channel amplifiers to power them all. The output for the coaxial drivers are going though passive crossovers. This is all temporary as I am finishing up the sub enclosure and amp rack. All of the drivers are receiving around 25wrms each.

These TM65 midbass are the real deal! I never had midbass produce this level of clarity, impact and output. I can actually feel the impact from a snare drum! The Morel 502 are equally impressive. I am very very pleased with the front stage and it will only be getting better.


----------



## tittysprinkles888 (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice! I sell Hyundais so its cool to see what can be done with them stereo wise. I will recommend the Faital pro dash speakers to anyone who cares, although I think they have nice sounding stereos in them from the factory. If you decide the Nav dash kit will work, remember you can negotiate with your parts department. If you want message me and I'll ask my guy to look up cost for you so you can be sure you're getting a good deal.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

tittysprinkles888 said:


> Very nice! I sell Hyundais so its cool to see what can be done with them stereo wise. I will recommend the Faital pro dash speakers to anyone who cares, although I think they have nice sounding stereos in them from the factory. If you decide the Nav dash kit will work, remember you can negotiate with your parts department. If you want message me and I'll ask my guy to look up cost for you so you can be sure you're getting a good deal.


PM sent :rockon:


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's been fixed for 15 but I'm almost positive that the front speakers were out of phase on my 13 Sonata.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mfenske said:


> I'm not sure if it's been fixed for 15 but I'm almost positive that the front speakers were out of phase on my 13 Sonata.


Not sure if they still do that. If it was done to create a better soundstage for the driver then I would think it would create a funky sound for other passengers in the car. 

With my current temporary minidsp setup I have the driver's midbass out of phase. All other drivers are in phase. This was the only way that I could create a center image for the midbass frequencies.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

The past few weeks I have been trying to finish my sub enclosure. The design I have in mind is the most complex enclosure that I have ever built. And my woodworking and mobile audio fabrication skills have a lot to be desired. I have over over 36 hours of build time in this enclosure so far. Final I am starting to see what I had in my mind as an actual "thing" which is pretty cool. I have learned a lot along the way thanks to Shawnk.

To recap the design goal : take up minimal trunk space with a decent amount of output. I choose a passive radiator design which I enjoyed very much previously. 

I am using a single Mag V3 and a single 15" TC Sounds passive radiator. I will be powering the sub with a Kicker XS100 @ 1ohm. Box size is apporx 1.5 cubes net.

Gluing it up









Enclosure before sides were 'glassed in.











For the baffle I used expanding foam to create a large radius.


















Cut the top off









An in process sanding pics









Test fitting the sub and 1/4" aluminum rods









Getting ready to 'glass in the sides of the enclosure









'glassed









Baffle with plexi and led strip









Fancy screws









Aluminum rods connected to speaker wires









All lit up!











I still have loads more to do. The vinyl will only be visible around the sub. There will be a carpeted "faceplate" over the rest.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## Rocky248 (May 24, 2015)

I recently purchased a 15 Sonata Limited Turbo. Watching your thread closely for help with my build to come.


----------



## UrbanVVraith (Oct 14, 2015)

Subbed. Fellow LF sonata owner. Beginning my build as well. Eager to see updates


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I didnt realize how much the enclosure was going to weigh for the 12" Mag and 15" pr. I ended up using a lot of MDF and it weighs about 110lbs  More weight than what I want to haul around.

I built a new sub system around a SI HT18. I am powering it with a Kicker XS100. I am impressed with the output!

I made a fiberglass shell to sit inside the spare tire well. It was around 40 degrees when I made this and I had to use a heat gun to cure the resin. This made the tape and aluminum foil difficult to remove so I left it there, it will not be seen.









'Glassing in the MDF sides and kerfed front/back









Top baffle is on with bracing



























I still have a lot of work to do in the trunk. As winter is setting in and temps are plummeting I may not get too much more done till spring of next year.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Not audio related but I also installed a Kensun HID kit and Ksport coilovers.

The front coilovers and rear shock and spring give this car a great ride. It is firmer than stock but is not jarring. The car had a decent amount of body roll and is now very level through a turn. Rough bumps are more pronounced and the impact on the chassis is greater but neither is unbearable. I am very happy with this suspension mod! I am anxious to get my 19's on with a lower profile tire. 




























For the winter I have the ride height set at near stock height.










I would use the Kensun HID kit again. I initially bought their computer warning canceler and anti flicker kit as well but my car didnt like that setup. I ended up using their relay kit and the HID's work as they should. I bought the 8K HID and the light output is similar to the stock halogens. In the future Ill swap the 8K's out for 6K's and compare.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edouble101 said:


> In a previous vehicle I scored 142.3 db at 30hz. I enjoyed that level of bass.
> 
> Sub enclosure is built for two 12" SI Mag V3. PR design with two 15" TC Sounds PR.


Lately I've been into passive radiators, 
Super cool


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edouble101 said:


> I didnt realize how much the enclosure was going to weigh for the 12" Mag and 15" pr. I ended up using a lot of MDF and it weighs about 110lbs  More weight than what I want to haul around.
> 
> I built a new sub system around a SI HT18. I am powering it with a Kicker XS100. I am impressed with the output!
> 
> ...


I did a sub tub in a sonata and it was out of control loud. For some reason that's the way to go for a car with a trunk , it lets the sound get going somehow that a box won't do


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

How many cu.ft is this enclosure?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

oabeieo said:


> I did a sub tub in a sonata and it was out of control loud. For some reason that's the way to go for a car with a trunk , it lets the sound get going somehow that a box won't do


The two 12" with the 15" pr's was nuts. The HT18 sounds similar just not as loud.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> How many cu.ft is this enclosure?


Roughly 4.5 net


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The sub looks so much like a sundown


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

How's the road noise on the new Sonata? My 13 was awful even after I deadened the hell out of it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

oabeieo said:


> The sub looks so much like a sundown


SI and Sundown do share softparts



mfenske said:


> How's the road noise on the new Sonata? My 13 was awful even after I deadened the hell out of it.


I'd bet that it isnt much better than the '13 you had. I plan on deadening the car in the future.


----------



## Rocky248 (May 24, 2015)

Any updates ?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

mfenske said:


> How's the road noise on the new Sonata? My 13 was awful even after I deadened the hell out of it.


Most road noise comes from The tires... You'd be suprised at the noise difference between different tires.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rocky248 said:


> Any updates ?


Actually yes! Shawnk did an amazing job molding the Alpine H800 controller into the overhead sun glass compartment. He embossed the ///ALPINE logo on the bottom.

Terrible pics but here it is


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Midbass swap.... Image Dynamics X-65


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I removed the SI HT18 and replaced it with a Dayton Audio UM18-22. The difference in sound quality and output was well worth the swap!





























ShawnK did a fantastic job repairing my PG MS2125 and PPI ProMos 450. The MS2125 will power the X-65's and the ProMos will power the Morel 502's. The Kicker XS100 that I am currently using will remain as the sub amp. I am very excited to start building the amp rack for these.










ShawnK built a custom end plate for the custom speaker terminals and hardwired the pos/neg leads on the ProMos 450


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice!
I am slightly amused by the prompt SI removal.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Nice!
> I am slightly amused by the prompt SI removal.




I am very happy with the new drivers!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you want to save weight, replace the MDF with Baltic birch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> If you want to save weight, replace the MDF with Baltic birch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt! I've built a few enclosures using Baltic birch.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

looking great!!!
hope to meet up again sometime


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

fast94tracer said:


> looking great!!!
> hope to meet up again sometime


No doubt buddy. I'll buy the first round :beerchug:


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I expected to have this installation complete by now, but... I am not having good luck with my old school amp collection. Every amp I use ends up failing. This has set me back a little since I shelled out a decent amount of money for the amps and to have the amps restored. And as we all know 6 channels of high quality amplification is not cheap so replacement amps have not been ordered yet. 

I did have some other things in the works. I was not please with the factory halogen head lights. I spent some time researching aftermarket options and decided to retrofit a set of RX350 bi-xenon projectors in the factory headlight assemblies. 

A special bracket had to be made to hold the RX350 projector. It was designed using a 3D printer. The RX350 and custom bracket on the left (orange) and the stock halogen setup on the right.









The completed brackets.









I'll be using the RX350 for high beams, no use for the halogen high beam. I painted the high beam shroud and turn signal shroud black.

Comparison shot between stock and modified.









I also added a M&S grill which I painted to match the car's body color.









All assembled.










The light output is fantastic. The beam is very wide and clear with no dark spots. The high beam output is bonkers!

Low beam









High Beam









Cut-off pic showing the pretty color.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Did you ever get the SWC functions working? If not I would suggest using a Maestro SW. It works every single time, and you can program the buttons on the computer using a picture. Super simple and awesome to work with.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

the727kid said:


> Did you ever get the SWC functions working? If not I would suggest using a Maestro SW. It works every single time, and you can program the buttons on the computer using a picture. Super simple and awesome to work with.


I did not get the SWC to function properly. It isn't a big deal to me at this time. I'll definitely look into the Maestro SW in the future, last time I looked they didn't make it for my car though.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> I did not get the SWC to function properly. It isn't a big deal to me at this time. I'll definitely look into the Maestro SW in the future, last time I looked they didn't make it for my car though.


Oh true, forgot you need to supported lol. I just looked and still nothing, a lot of other Hyundai's but not the Sonata. If you can find a way to measure resistance you can do a complete manual mapping with the ASWC-1.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Time to move on with the audio. I will be using two Dayton Audio UM18-22 infinite baffle. I'll have to wait a couple months until the second UM18-22 is in stock though.

I tore up the fiberglass enclosure and reused the some of it for the spare tire well amp location. A MDF base will hold the amps. I covered the entire trunk floor in one piece of carpeting, that was not easy. 





































On a side note, the H800 looks really good in the overhead sun glass compartment.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Infinite baffle for two 18" subs is in construction!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

What a fun build.. I'm in!
Darn, can't see the latest pics.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Babs said:


> What a fun build.. I'm in!
> Darn, can't see the latest pics.


Thanks for checking in!

Bummer about the pics. I used google images, I guess I need to go back to flickr.

Can you see these pics?

https://flic.kr/p/GBeh4w https://www.flickr.com/photos/edoublephotography/

https://flic.kr/p/HwQxyT https://www.flickr.com/photos/edoublephotography/


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can see the controller and IB (?) photos.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

This is an interesting build. I do like how you mounted the controller in the sun glass slot in the roof. And its a hideaway compartment. What are those slots for that cut out in the IB base board?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Black Rain said:


> This is an interesting build. I do like how you mounted the controller in the sun glass slot in the roof. And its a hideaway compartment. What are those slots for that cut out in the IB base board?


The slots on the bottom are for clearance for the magnet.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Thanks for checking in!
> 
> Bummer about the pics. I used google images, I guess I need to go back to flickr.
> 
> ...


Yep.. Those work, for me anyway. 
That IB build is lookin' way cool!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Man your cuts are clean ,geez even the relief cuts for the motors. I like where this is going.Can we get a peek from outside looking into the trunk?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Babs said:


> Yep.. Those work, for me anyway.
> That IB build is lookin' way cool!





strong*I*bumpin said:


> Man your cuts are clean ,geez even the relief cuts for the motors. I like where this is going.Can we get a peek from outside looking into the trunk?


Thanks! I spent a lot of time building the IB baffle. Fitting two 18" subs in there was not easy. 

This is the only pic I have right now looking into the trunk










I have the baffle carpeted and I am anxious for the next step!


















I have about an 1/8" of clearance on the motor. TIGHT!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've decided to use the NVX JAD800.4 amplifiers for the front stage. One amp for the Morels and the other for the GR Research 6.5's.

I really like the GR M165X drivers. Snare drums have a snap that I can feel, pretty cool.

Here is a picture of the installation. They have over sized baskets which make them larger than other 6.5" drivers.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I mounted my IB baffle. I am very pleased with how it looks.










I am not finished with all the wiring. I need to make RCA cables and route the wiring neatly. I am using a Twisted Sounds TS2.8KW to power the subs. The pre-order price on this amp was under $600 and it is a 3.5kw board *The amp is mounted upside down on the bottom side of the false floor. This piece of MDF will be covered in carpet and the amp bottom will be a piece of lexan. Should look pretty cool when it's all done.*


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've enjoyed looking at your changes/upgrades in your install. I just bought a '17 SE, and am contemplating going IB. Do you have any pics of the baffle build with the false floor and carpet removed?

Do you recall how deep the doors were? Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

fish said:


> I've enjoyed looking at your changes/upgrades in your install. I just bought a '17 SE, and am contemplating going IB. Do you have any pics of the baffle build with the false floor and carpet removed?
> 
> Do you recall how deep the doors were? Do you have any updated pics?


Here are more pics. BTW it will be much easier to install 15" subs than 18".




























I can not tell you for certain how deep the doors are until you would have interference with the backside of the speaker and window glass.

I do not have the IB baffle installed now. I am currently building a ported enclosure.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Are you using the SI's in the ported enclosure again?

I got another "do you recall" question for you... 

How much depth was available in the dash once you cut out the original "baffle"?


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

fish said:


> Thanks for the update! Are you using the SI's in the ported enclosure again?
> 
> I got another "do you recall" question for you...
> 
> How much depth was available in the dash once you cut out the original "baffle"?


If it's anything like the 2011, infinite.
What I mean is, if you remove the dash mounted speaker, you can lay on the floor, and put your arm up under the dash and right up through the speaker hole.

I briefly looked at a 2015 when I had one as a rental for 2 days for warranty work, and it seemed the same. But I couldn't tear into it of course, so I could be wrong.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

fish said:


> Thanks for the update! Are you using the SI's in the ported enclosure again?
> 
> I got another "do you recall" question for you...
> 
> How much depth was available in the dash once you cut out the original "baffle"?


I am using two Fi Audio BTL Neo 15"

After installing the Pioneer there might have been an inch of depth remaining, tight fit imo.


----------



## restless.skies (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey edouble, question for you... I'm also working on a build in a 2015 Sonata and am wondering about that second ground strap you added to the negative battery terminal. Were there any issues with the smart charging system engaging the alternator after doing that?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> I am using two Fi Audio BTL Neo 15"
> 
> After installing the Pioneer there might have been an inch of depth remaining, tight fit imo.



Pioneer? I'm referring to the dash speakers.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

restless.skies said:


> Hey edouble, question for you... I'm also working on a build in a 2015 Sonata and am wondering about that second ground strap you added to the negative battery terminal. Were there any issues with the smart charging system engaging the alternator after doing that?


The factory negative battery strap is connected to the vehicle ground. The terminal itself is no longer connected to the battery. I am using a 0 gauge wire to go from the battery to the vehicle ground point, this point also has a 0 gauge wire from the alternator ground. I am using a 0 gauge wire from the alternator B+ to battery. The stock B+ wire is connected at the alternator but does not go directly to the battery. The 4 gauge wire from the battery goes to the stock battery terminal. This way that I did it makes for a cleaner installation. 

The factory alternator plug is not connected to anything. The Ohio Generator alternator that I am using is self regulated. The charge light indicator is not "on" in my car (no charging issues).







fish said:


> Pioneer? I'm referring to the dash speakers.


There is a lot of depth for the dash speakers. The magnet size will have to be a small diameter though.


----------



## restless.skies (Dec 2, 2016)

Awesome, thank you very much for the info! I'm patiently waiting for warmer weather so I can get back to work.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to demo this @ September meet...


----------



## Rocky248 (May 24, 2015)

Do you by chance have any pics or suggestions for the positive battery post. I also have a 2015 Sonata. I posted a new thread asking for suggestions. Unfortunately I can't see your older pics.


----------

